# 7up 'Odd Logo"



## iggyworf (Nov 14, 2019)

Here is a very strange 7up logo I believe to only have been used for 2 yrs, 1977 & 1978. I cannot confirm this though as it is very hard to research this logo. I just got the 16 oz one the other day. I new it was around but took awhile to find one. Not sure why it didn't catch on. They are all U.S. bottles.

The 16 oz is from Owens Illinois 1978. The 1 liter(middle pic) is from Obear Nestor bottling co. 1977 which went out of business in Dec 78 and the other 1 liter is from Liberty Glass co. 1978.

I have seen the (middle) 1 liter on fleebay a few times but only once did I see the other 1 liter and was able to get it. The 16 oz I also got on fleebay and now there is another one up there, but have not seen those ones before. Has anyone else come across these styles before?

I am glad to have all three now..


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 14, 2019)

Hey way to go!...such a strange logo, I know it is also on cans as well such as this. Canada never had this logo at all.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 14, 2019)

Those are nice! I've never seen this logo, but also never knew to look for it either. I can't find any info for this logo being used. This is the site I usually use to look up logos:

https://logos.fandom.com/wiki/7_Up_(United_States)#1972.E2.80.931980


----------



## embe (Nov 14, 2019)

Almost looks like it should read as "7yup", (positively)


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 14, 2019)

Never seen those before, cooler looking then the old or usual logo. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Nov 15, 2019)

i don't recall seeing it before , I'd imagine 7 up has used a few different logo's over the years as its been around for so long


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 15, 2019)

Canadacan, forgot about the can. I have seen pics of that one before but don't own one. Strange in that I have other common logo 7up bottles from 77 & 78. the 'dot' logo and the 'vertical' logo. They all seem to overlap in those yrs. but those last 2 are the ones that they kept going with.


 'dot' logo                                                       'vertical' logo


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 15, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Canadacan, forgot about the can. I have seen pics of that one before but don't own one. Strange in that I have other common logo 7up bottles from 77 & 78. the 'dot' logo and the 'vertical' logo. They all seem to overlap in those yrs. but those last 2 are the ones that they kept going with.



Yes I'm sure it over lapped. I wonder if it was just a trial design for a couple of years possibly in select states? I'm pretty sure I had seen the can before the bottles.


----------



## bottle-bud (Nov 17, 2019)

Cool bottles iggy. Never seen that style before. Something new to keep an eye out for!


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanx everybody. As far as I know these are the only sizes out there and the can. I agree Canadacan on it being a test logo in select areas.


----------



## jimlahman (Nov 20, 2019)

This logo was only for two years and was gone - 77 & 78 US test market somewhere. I only know of 1 can that exists and that's the photo from the old USA Soda website, but I've never seen on in person or another photo, maybe someday. I have the 16oz full and the torpedo 1 liter, but I've never seen the 1 liter tall one. Thanks for the pictures. 

I do have a torpedo 1 liter I'd sell that the previous owner drilled a 1/4" hole in and made it into a lamp (unbelievable), I bought it but told them to keep all the lamp parts. I also have a 16oz on eBay I'm surprised hasn't had much interest.

If we're displaying odd 7up logos here's mine. If anyone has info about either, please post.
View attachment 191378

Thanks!


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 21, 2019)

Jimlaman, I have 3 of those 'clear' 7up shield logo bottles. All from the same bottle maker and yr, 1968 I think. And I have those 12 oz 'vertical' logo ones with the circle on the neck both in red and white. But the 16oz & 10oz do not have the circle. Not sure why on these ones.


----------



## Photon440 (Nov 24, 2019)

bottle-bud said:


> Cool bottles iggy. Never seen that style before. Something new to keep an eye out for!


Those 1.5 litre glass bottles (the dot logo) were terrible.  I'm surprised any lasted this long, they were going off like bombs in the bottling plant, all shift long at Gray Beverage when I worked there.  When they came out (1977 if I recall) they gave us yellow T-shirts with a giant bottle logo and UN-ZILLA written across it.  Apparently the CBC noticed the same breakage problem, they ran a show on it.  https://www.cbc.ca/archives/the-explosive-problem-of-defective-pop-bottles-1.5127714


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 25, 2019)

Photon440, that is so cool and interesting. I did not know that. Thanx for sharing! Do you still have any of those shirts?lol


----------



## M.C.Glass (Dec 8, 2019)

Handy 7up logo dater.


----------

